# Dry mouth and eyes



## Mio (Dec 19, 1999)

Hi all,I was wondering if you have problems with dry mouth and eyes? It seems that my problems with this has increased. My dentist has noticed that I have very little saliva. I have to use use tablets with fluorin and go to my dentist every six months. My eyes feels very sore and dry. I know this is a symptom of Sjogrenï¿½s syndrome, but itï¿½s probably FM...It always pop up new symptoms with this illness! 







/MioBTW, Hope all americans on the BB had a great 4th of July!


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Hi Mio, have you had any blood tests to rule out Sjogrens such as ESR, white count, and antinuclear antibodies? I think I read that sicca syndrome (dry eyes and mouth) is fairly common in Fibro (maybe CFS too), but I can't remember whether this was due to undiagnosed Sjogrens or not. It might be worth asking your doctor to take some blood tests and evaluate your symptoms to rule our Sjogrens? I get the dry eyes and dry mouth too and am periodically tested for Syogrens. So far the tests have been negative. The dry eyes for me seem to be because the tears break up very quickly. Don't know why this happens, but then a lot of things happen with my body and I don't know why!


----------



## Mio (Dec 19, 1999)

Hi Susan,no I havenï¿½t been tested...I guess that everytime I feel crappy I blame it on FM. Well anyway, Iï¿½m seeing my doctor in August and I will ask her about this. Thanx, Mio


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Hi Mio!I have the problem, too, but discovered that my allergy meds----both Claritin and Benadryl have a drying effect and it will also make your b.m.'s drier and might cause constipation in some people. Also, I was taking Detrol LA for spastic bladder and that also causes more drying of the mucus membranes. My dental hygienist has me using Listerine antiseptic mouthwash at least once a day---at bedtime for sure---and make sure you "swish" it around for the full 30 seconds before spitting it out. I was showing signs of early gingivitis due to receding gum lines caused by the dryness in the mouth. I'm more thirsty, too.Might want to check with your Doc and Pharmacist to see if any of these symptoms are a side effect of the meds you are taking. Or even from any herbs or "naturals" you are using.Take care.Karen


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Feisty, you raise a good point







2 painkillers I take dry me out a bit - CoProxamol and Tramadol (Zydol, Ultram). As does imodium of course; imodium makes my mouth very dry and my saliva ducts hurt. I seem to have a problem with getting stones stuck in my saliva ducts anyway. My ENT told me to massage the saliva glands, maybe that would help someone else too?


----------



## Mio (Dec 19, 1999)

Hi,yes I thought it was my medication at first. I take Nobligan (Tramadol) and this medication cause dry mouth. I tried to avoid the meds but I still had dry mouth and eyes.../Mio


----------

